# New Hopper firmware S520



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

New firmware S520 arrived yesterday on one of my Hoppers.
I haven't noticed anything new yet.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I know it added Netflix to the Joeys. Too bad it doesn't work and totally freezes my Joey.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

OTA timers start early/end late issue is fixed in my limited testing.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

Is there a way to force the Hopper to update to the latest software version?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sackett said:


> Is there a way to force the Hopper to update to the latest software version?


No. If your receiver is in the targeted group OR if they are spooling to all active receivers, then your receiver just needs to go into standby to take the update. Note that if you have another Hopper or Joey that is connected and viewing content, those devices would also need to be in standby.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I noticed one Hopper has S 517. Did they skip a few numbers to S 520? Both Hoppers were installed in early February. Haven't had a chance to check the version on the other one.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

An interesting change with the new software, S605 on mine, is that when I turn off the TV/Hopper at night and turn it on in the morning it is tuned to a show that I'm recording, rather than the station tuned at shutdown.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

patmurphey said:


> An interesting change with the new software, S605 on mine, is that when I turn off the TV/Hopper at night and turn it on in the morning it is tuned to a show that I'm recording, rather than the station tuned at shutdown.


That would be really annoying if you were recording a sports event (like say, baseball), and turned on your Hopper in the middle of the eighth inning. When I record sports for later viewing, I always switch to another channel/tuner before hitting the "off" button.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

I thought that was what was happening, but this morning it came on tuned to FBN when I shut it off on FNC. It was not set to record Imus on Saturday, so I don't really know what is going on.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

thomasjk said:


> OTA timers start early/end late issue is fixed in my limited testing.


Yes I noticed this finally seems to be working right finally also! :righton:


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

S605? Another roll out after, instead or . . . of S520? Or another model of receiver?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

FarmerBob said:


> S605? Another roll out after, instead or . . . of S520? Or another model of receiver?


H2k version of the same software rollout.


----------

